# All Pontiac swap meet Columbus Ohio



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

March 20th

http://www.gtoaco.com/pdf/2011 GTOACO SWAP.pdf


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool, may make the trip down....gonna be down there for rock on the range too...arty:arty:arty:


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

I am really going to try to be there. Might even be able to buy something. 
Russ


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> cool, may make the trip down....gonna be down there for rock on the range too...arty:arty:arty:


That makes 2 of us


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

cool, have to make plans to meet for a pop....:cheers


----------

